#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  First Impression Beheer- en Audiovisueel B.V. failliet

## speakertech

Vanmorgen weer een bericht over een slachtoffer van de crisis.
First Impression Beheer- en Audiovisueel B.V. is failliet en neemt daarmee ook een aantal wel goed lopende onderdelen mee, zoals FULLAVL in Tilburg. Ze zoeken naar mogelijkheden om een doorstart te maken.

Speakertech

----------


## berolios

heb je ook een linkje naar een krantenartikel oid ?

----------


## speakertech

> heb je ook een linkje naar een krantenartikel oid ?



De bedrijfsleiding van FULLAVL heeft de klanten , waarvan ik er een ben, vandaag met een email daarover ingelicht.
Speakertech

----------


## Koen van der K

Da's zuur, voor beide ondernemingen wel te verstaan, sterkte aan die mannen.

De algemene trend in de industrie is dat we het ergste toch wel hebben gehad en er weer gematigd wordt geinvesteerd en gespendeerd (tenminste, in de verpakkings- en codeer branche).
Luxe zaken zoals herinrichting / installatie van AV equipment zal waarschijnlijk als laatste aan de beurt zijn voor budgetverdeling, moet je als AV installer toch redelijk wat vlees om de botten hebben.

----------


## berolios

Ja, ik ben ook vanmiddag gebeld inderdaad.

Ze zijn bezig met een doorstart, een aantal klussen gaan gewoon door als gepland.
Hopelijk lukt het naar een positief vervolg toe te werken. Ik wens de mannen hier alle succes en sterkte bij.

----------


## Rolandino

Vanmiddag uit betrouwbare bron ook te horen gekregen dat ze failliet zijn. Zeker zonde ! 
Wist wel dat het er niet lekker ging zoals bij de meesten onder ons maar dit had ik niet verwacht.

Denk dat er nog wel een paar volgen hier in ons brabantse land.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Denk dat er nog wel een paar volgen hier in ons brabantse land.



Kun je dat aanvullen met namen en onderbouwen?
Zoals je het nu stelt trekt het natuurlijk op niets...

----------


## moderator

Nou nee, dat gaan we NIET doen. Wanneer bedrijven dit willen, of moeten communiceren, dan kan dat, maar speculeren lijkt me zeker met deze precaire gespreksonderwerpen verre van gewenst.
Daarom het verzoek aan Rolandino om dit soort uitspraken beter te overdenken alvorens ze te plaatsen.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Laat namen aub achterwege . Het plaatsen van een bedrijfsnaam kan problemen erger maken voor dat bedrijf of als ze nog geen problemen hadden ze wel doen ontstaan .

----------


## DJ Antoon

Als er minder werk is dan zijn er altijd bedrijven het slachtoffer van, of je nu in de bouw of in de techniek zit dat maakt niet veel uit. Mijn vorige baas (iets met duur electronica spul) hoopte dat de slechte omstandigheden ervoor zorgde dat zijn voornaamste concurrent het loodje zou gaan leggen. De sterkste blijven over. Dat zijn echt niet altijd degene die het beste werk leveren.

Ik denk wel dat er bij ons in brabant (te) veel audio/video/licht bedrijven zijn, vandaar begrijp ik de opmerking wel.

----------


## Rolandino

Ik noem ook geen namen geef alleen aan dat er heus nog wel meerdere bedrijfjes over gaan uit deze branche.

_edit mod: Off-topic gedeelte verwijderd._

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....
> Ze zijn bezig met een doorstart, een aantal klussen gaan gewoon door als gepland.
> ....



aha, afscheid van de schuld aan de belasting, de schuld aan de bank, en voor een appel en een ei gewoon weer de concurrentie verder verzieken...

----------


## berolios

> aha, afscheid van de schuld aan de belasting, de schuld aan de bank, en voor een appel en een ei gewoon weer de concurrentie verder verzieken...



In het ALGEMEEN (dus niet ook automatisch deze situatie):

Als je de volgorde weet waarin curatoren werken, dan weet je ook dat dit bullshit is. De Belastingdienst komt op nr 1, daar moet dus geld naartoe. Banken hebben de laatste jaren bij leningen persoonlijke garanties van aandeelhouders geeist, dus die krijgen hun geld meestal ook wel, is het niet rechtsom, dan wel linksom. 

De mensen die uiteindelijk vaak met de problemen achterblijven zijn leveranciers die wel geleverd hebben, maar geen geld krijgen. En de klanten die wel betaald hebben, maar nog geen levering. Aan het einde van de rit heb je dan ook nog altijd de vraag van 'behoorlijk bestuur'. Als de directieleden namelijk geen behoorlijk bestuur hebben gevoerd, dan kunnen zijn (deels) persoonlijk aansprakelijk worden gesteld voor eventuele schulden. 

Het is dus zeker niet meer zo makkelijk een BV-tje dat ook daadwerkelijk een serieuze omzet draait te laten klappen als schuldsanering als een paar jaar geleden. Het is echt wel wat moeilijker geworden. Daarmee zeg ik absoluut niet dat dit in dit geval ook zo zou zijn, ik schets alleen de algemene situatie.

Nogmaals veel succes aan de mannen van FI.

----------


## Gast1401081

> In het ALGEMEEN (dus niet ook automatisch deze situatie):
> 
> Als je de volgorde weet waarin curatoren werken, dan weet je ook dat dit bullshit is. De Belastingdienst komt op nr 1, daar moet dus geld naartoe. Banken hebben de laatste jaren bij leningen persoonlijke garanties van aandeelhouders geeist, dus die krijgen hun geld meestal ook wel, is het niet rechtsom, dan wel linksom. 
> 
> De mensen die uiteindelijk vaak met de problemen achterblijven zijn leveranciers die wel geleverd hebben, maar geen geld krijgen. En de klanten die wel betaald hebben, maar nog geen levering. Aan het einde van de rit heb je dan ook nog altijd de vraag van 'behoorlijk bestuur'. Als de directieleden namelijk geen behoorlijk bestuur hebben gevoerd, dan kunnen zijn (deels) persoonlijk aansprakelijk worden gesteld voor eventuele schulden. 
> 
> Het is dus zeker niet meer zo makkelijk een BV-tje dat ook daadwerkelijk een serieuze omzet draait te laten klappen als schuldsanering als een paar jaar geleden. Het is echt wel wat moeilijker geworden. Daarmee zeg ik absoluut niet dat dit in dit geval ook zo zou zijn, ik schets alleen de algemene situatie.
> 
> Nogmaals veel succes aan de mannen van FI.



Volgens mij komt de curator op één, daarna de rest. 
Het is mij gebleken dat dit soort doorstarts vaak " goed voor de concurrentiepositie" zijn. 
- opschonen van de schuld aan concurrente crediteuren
- opschonen van diverse leasecontracten
- opschonen van personeelsbestand
- opschonen van huur van panden etc..

kostenplaatje is ineens heel anders weer.......

----------


## moderator

Zullen we het algemene gevoel bij een faillissement niet bij iedere publicatie over een bedrijf wat op de fles gaat deponeren?
Zou de discussie fris en on-topic houden!

----------


## Rolandino

Je kan beter dit topic sluiten en een algemeen topic openen want als je voor elk bedrijf een topic opent over zijn faillissement blijf je nieuwe topics aanmaken.

Ik hou hierover  op want alles wordt weer weggehaald als je je neutraal opstelt over de realiteit.

----------


## moderator

Wanneer je een on-topic bijdrage plaatst dan is er geen enkele aanleiding voor het moderating team om iets te editen en/of te deleten.
Wanneer je moeite hebt met het reageren op en over het onderwerp dan doe je er goed aan om je bijdrages aan dit forum te beperken tot lezen en het plaatsen van reacties over te laten aan deelnemers die wel wat te melden hebben.

Mochten er dus mensen zijn die bijvoorbeeld gedupeerd zijn, of die betrokken zijn geraakt bij het faillissement van First Impression....
Daarvoor is dit onderwerp.

----------


## Rolandino

Net bericht gekregen dat het definitief is dat ze failliet zijn. Alle losse verhuur is vandaag afgebeld en ze mogen niets meer aannemen van afhaal.

De klussen die nog staan mogen uitgevoerd worden maar er worden geen nieuwe aangenomen.

Ze mogen gedurende 1 jaar wel produktief blijven met vaste klussen. fakturen moeten rechtstreeks aan curators betaald worden.

Naar het schijnen zeggen staat er een hoop geld open aan onbetaalde rekeningen van inventaris en voorraad.

Komt er binnen een jaar geen nwe investeerder dan wordt FI voorgoed gesloten.

Al het personeel ( geloof rond de 30 ) wordt vanaf heden via UWV betaald.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ze mogen gedurende 1 jaar wel produktief blijven met vaste klussen. fakturen moeten rechtstreeks aan curators betaald worden.



Dat is vreemd, op die manier kan een curator het faillissement niet afronden door de inventaris te veilen en blijven er veel kosten doorlopen (onderhoud, huur, etc.).
Daarbij lijkt het me ook vrij onmogelijk voor het personeel, neem aan dat die niet een jaar gaan wachten met werk zoeken naast dat het niet heel motiverend is op die manier je werk te doen.

----------


## Rolandino

Kan het ook verkeerd begrepen hebben.

*Maar zoals ************** al schreef :

Volgens mij komt de curator op één, daarna de rest. 
Het is mij gebleken dat dit soort doorstarts vaak " goed voor de concurrentiepositie" zijn. 
- opschonen van de schuld aan concurrente crediteuren
- opschonen van diverse leasecontracten
- opschonen van personeelsbestand
- opschonen van huur van panden etc..

kostenplaatje is ineens heel anders weer.......*

Met dit systeem hebben ze een heel stuk minder vaste lasten ! 

Ik heb het alleen gehoord via via bronnen die betrouwbaar zijn.

Het komend jaar worden alleen de klussen / produkties die ze hebben staan uitgevoerd en afhaal wordt afgestoten. 

Kennissen hadden ook voor het weekend spullen gehuurd bij hun en dat is afgebeld door FI.

Dus als er nog mensen hier zijn die geld teveel hebben kunnen FI mss redden maar ik denk na te horen wat er aan schulden openstaat dat er geen mensen zijn die hierin nog willen investeren.

Wat ik niet snap is dat de schuld zo hoog op kan lopen ( ik kan een maximum bedrag lenen na mijn inkomen ).

Weet natuurlijk niet wat de echte oorzaak is dat ze zo een schuls hebben opgelopen maar ik denk dat een van de redenen is dat een financier hun te hoge lasten heeft aangesmeerd plus natuurlijk veel openstaande posten.

Aan hun  kwaliteit kan het niet liggen want projecten die hun gedaan hebben zagen er goed uit.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Kan het ook verkeerd begrepen hebben.
> 
> Ik heb het alleen gehoord via via bronnen die betrouwbaar zijn.
> 
> Het komend jaar worden alleen de klussen / produkties die ze hebben staan uitgevoerd en afhaal wordt afgestoten. 
> 
> Kennissen hadden ook voor het weekend spullen gehuurd bij hun en dat is afgebeld door FI.
> 
> Dus als er nog mensen hier zijn die geld teveel hebben kunnen FI mss redden maar ik denk na te horen wat er aan schulden openstaat dat er geen mensen zijn die hierin nog willen investeren.
> ...



Pas op Ronaldino! Voor dat ontzettende bord voor je KOP!

----------


## maikelpal

Stukje Brabants Dagblad:

*Doorstart voor First Impression zit in het vat*

door Wouter ter Haar. zaterdag 30 oktober 2010 | 07:52
Tekstgrootte  
TILBURG - Er bestaat reële hoop op een doorstart voor het failliete bedrijf First Impression.
Dat schat curator Toine van den Wildenberg in. Hij spreekt erover met de huidige eigenaren en enkele andere geïnteresseerden. Van den Wildenberg zegt niet aan te kunnen geven, wanneer de gesprekken tot een afronding kunnen komen.

First Impression (verkoop, installatie en verhuur van professionele apparatuur voor licht, geluid en beeld) werd dinsdag failliet verklaard door de rechtbank in Breda. Van den Wildenberg werd aangesteld tot curator. Hij heeft de bijna dertig werknemers ontslag aangezegd. De curator weet niet hoeveel mensen bij een doorstart weer in dienst genomen kunnen worden. "Dat kunnen er tien of twintig worden. Maar ook minder, daar is nu nog niks over te zeggen."

Ook over de oorzaak van het faillissement kan de curator nog niks meedelen. "Of het ligt aan omzetverlies of aan de hoge overheadkosten is nog onduidelijk. Eerste prioriteit is nu om de werkgelegenheid te behouden en de schade voor de schuldeisers zoveel mogelijk te beperken." 

First Impression huist sinds september 2009 op industrieterrein T58.

----------


## @lex

Krijg ik geen mail?

:-(

@lex

----------

